
How to check if 100 computers are serviceable? - mean_gene_1976
I am a bit overwhelmed. I have tunnel vision, and I just need an outside opinion. I have 150 thinclient computers, that I need to check if they a.) work b.) have working memory&#x2F;CPU. I want to first see which ones would work. You all have any ideas? They are not on a network, they are in a storage closet.
======
ddingus
That's roughly 12-16 hours work assuming 5-10 minutes per machine. Worst case,
first pass. And you can improve on it pretty easy. If it were me, I would do a
first pass check: "who has a heart beat?" Just blast through them and
eliminate the obvious duds.

Round up a couple, maybe few light, cheap monitors, some longer cables, and
lug the whole mess into a room with some floor space.

Get a friend or two, setup some power strips, line 'em up, and plug them in.
Do batches. Maybe 5 to 10 a pop.

Will they do anything useful on power up, even if that's to display some kind
of status screen?

Best case is you plug monitor in and see that. Worst case, is you plug monitor
and keyboard in and have to smack a key or something to see if they've got a
heart beat.

This kind of first pass sort can potentially save you a lot of time. Put your
focus into the functional ones and a better setup.

You can get this done in a day. Even if it's just you, maybe they only need a
few minutes each, and you can overlap some of that by working in groups of
several machines.

Get pizza, coffee, whatever and just bust it out. That isn't the whole task,
but will give you the lay of the land.

While doing that work, formulate how to setup a more functional test bed.
Offload that onto someone, or chip away at it for a couple hours each day. Or,
bust that out too.

Have you got a deadline, or is this just a PITA?

If deadline, do the math and get help from somewhere, maybe from whoever stuck
you with a pile of thin clients! And if it's you, well?

Just do it. Quick, dirty. Get it over with.

~~~
mean_gene_1976
I like this. Motivated. Get it over with.

~~~
ddingus
Seriously. It's almost always the best way.

~~~
mean_gene_1976
Yea man. I wish I had cooler stuff to do, but its gotta get done.

------
sigmaprimus
Seems odd that thin clients wouldnt be "networkable", a pixe boot server on a
network would probably be the fastest way to test them. Hopefully they have a
verbose post setting in the bios otherwise I suppose you could make a few live
usb sticks to test them. Then its just a matter of swapping parts on the ones
that wont boot till you find the problems.

~~~
mean_gene_1976
They are network capable. It’s just they are not on the network. I would need
to set up a PXE server and connect them. I figured there might be another way
besides that, but after thinking about it, I will probably do something like
dis.

